# engine help in Cleveland



## marks64 (Jun 16, 2009)

I've been looking for someone in the Cleveland Ohio area that will do a little work on my 64 GTO Tripower engine. Carb adjustment, timing etc...anyone out there know of any one good? I've found a couple of great resources, but they only work on the engine if they're out of the vehicle, and I don't need that much work done on it.

Thanks


----------

